# Lessons being learned



## ricks2524 (Jul 28, 2017)

Rant for the day: I haul these waitress' back and forth and have yet to get a tip from them. I always leave tips for them. New policy, no more tipping at restaurants.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Can I please add to your rant with a similar subject rant? I just can't believe how obnoxious these servers and bartenders are; as a former server myself who tips everyone at least 20% (for the bare minimum) for everything whenever I go out, I have to wonder what the F is going through these peoples brains when they don't tip us !! Especially now that they don't get to use the excuse of not having cash and/or tipping not being an option in the app!

I Picked up a pax (bartender) tonight, helped her carry 5 huge, heavy, crates filled with liquor bottles from her porch down an entire flight of steep stairs to my car (after she initially stuck her head in my car when I arrived and complained (aka hinted) about "all of these heavy things she needs to get into my car" so I offered my help and she accepted immediately)...anyway, I then drove her through hideous Hollywood and West Hollywood traffic to the destination (a popular concert-type venue where we had to go through three different security stops and where I ended up spending an additional 10 minutes winding my way around just to get to the final drop off point). I then asked if she needed my help taking the boxes out of the car, (which of course she did) - I figured it would get me out of that place faster and I thought I was securing my *obvious* future tip from her, considering the fact that: 
1) she's in the service industry,
2) I helped her with heavy boxes in AND out of my car, and
3) I drove her to her difficult-to-reach location at the venue where I ended up having to wait at 3 security stops to get into, then 3 security stops to get out of, said venue for a total of about 20 extra minutes.....

Well, I've been checking the "Earnings" section of my driver app every 15 minutes and have not received a tip from her yet. maybe she just hasn't thought about it, but it's been a couple of hours and I am so annoyed! It really makes me want to stop tipping EVERYONE, everywhere, always! But I'm not that much of a b*tch and I actually enjoy making someone's night by tipping well. 

What is wrong with people? They're getting a clean, safe ride for 1/4th the cost if a taxi (where a tip is always given if you're a respectable normal human being) and not a frigging dollar tip? The ones in the service industry are the absolute worst of them all, I mean, the little old ladies and the middle-aged financial stockbrokers and hedge fund managers who are clueless and don't give a tip a second thought can be given a pass, (not that it's OK if they don't tip, but they're just clueless).... The servers and bartenders though??!! They absolutely know better and it should be a non-issue: they should ALWAYS tip, I don't care if it's surging or not - they're still getting an almost-free ride compared to taxis, and they are totally hypocritical nitwits if they don't tip.

Thank you for letting me vent, I know some people might say that I'm in the wrong business or shouldn't be driving for Uber, but I've actually had some pretty good tips too and that evens out the a**holes. But the people in the service industry are the ones who really pissed me off - they have NO excuse.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ricks2524 said:


> Rant for the day: I haul these waitress' back and forth and have yet to get a tip from them. I always leave tips for them. New policy, no more tipping at restaurants.


I would go to their restaurant and order all kinds of special request, more ice, water, my food is cold, whatever to make them run around like chickens with their head cut off and leave them a big fat $0 for a tip!!!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> I would go to their restaurant and order all kinds of special request, more ice, water, my food is cold, whatever to make them run around like chickens with their head cut off and leave them a big fat $0 for a tip!!!


But not even a 5 stars?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> I would go to their restaurant and order all kinds of special request, more ice, water, my food is cold, whatever to make them run around like chickens with their head cut off and leave them a big fat $0 for a tip!!!


Actually you need to leave 2 cents...

That leaves a message...

Rakos


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

They could be not tipping their Uber drivers because when Uber drivers pick up UberEats at their establishment they are always not tipped and returning the favor.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Tips are nice and I really appreciate those who do tip. I will not go out of my way to help you with boxes etc to get the tip. Now if they were to hand me $20 for helping upfront. That is fine. Otherwise show me where in my contract does it say anything about helping customers with their crap. Not in my contract. I typically will refuse to get out of my seat for any reason while on a run.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

ricks2524 said:


> Rant for the day: I haul these waitress' back and forth and have yet to get a tip from them. I always leave tips for them. New policy, no more tipping at restaurants.


Aren't they the most disgusting ? Especially the ones that brag about all the tips they received on their shift yet will not throw you a measly $2.00 tip.



upyouruber said:


> I would go to their restaurant and order all kinds of special request, more ice, water, my food is cold, whatever to make them run around like chickens with their head cut off and leave them a big fat $0 for a tip!!!


Write on the bill they give you. $0.00 tip for the UBER driver ? Karma is a *****.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> They could be not tipping their Uber drivers because when Uber drivers pick up UberEats at their establishment they are always not tipped and returning the favor.


Good point, but that's similar to "don't kill the messenger!"


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> I would go to their restaurant and order all kinds of special request, more ice, water, my food is cold, whatever to make them run around like chickens with their head cut off and leave them a big fat $0 for a tip!!!


Don't forget to 1 star in google yelp and everywhere else you can think of quoting the name of the waiter.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

On a Saturday night around 2am I picked up a pax with a destination 160 miles away (yes, 160). With about 10 seconds to decide to accept or cancel, I said "I have to drive back for free, would you mind throwing in a little for gas?" She asked how much are we talking? I said I dont know, $20, or whatever you think is fair. She said okay.

When i dropped her off she said she had no cash and she would tip in the app. No problem, whatever.

I spent the next 3 hrs driving home, checking the app every 20-30 mins. No tip. Needless to say, I was pissed at being lied to. $20 wasnt that much to ask, the gas in my Honda cost about $40 round trip. I was pissed at being stiffed.

Next day was Sunday. I checked that pax's trip at the end of the day, and still no tip. That b****.

On Monday I went into Lyft to change the pax rating to one star, I was pissed about being lied to, its the principle of it all. They found the ride, and said "looks like she went online and gave you $25 at around 7am this morning". It was Monday, I hadnt given any rides yet, and my dashboard showed Tips of $25. But the individual ride showed nothing. They said that the ride only shows tips if done on the app, and within 24 hrs, online tips just show up in the dashboard.

Tuesday I got an email from Lyft saying that she had added anither $50 in tip for that ride. I almost s*** my pants.

Pleasantly surprised, hope y'all have similar luck in the future as well.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Mista T said:


> On a Saturday night around 2am I picked up a pax with a destination 160 miles away (yes, 160). With about 10 seconds to decide to accept or cancel, I said "I have to drive back for free, would you mind throwing in a little for gas?" She asked how much are we talking? I said I dont know, $20, or whatever you think is fair. She said okay.
> 
> When i dropped her off she said she had no cash and she would tip in the app. No problem, whatever.
> 
> ...


Not a bad strategy, however would you have been even more pissed if she cancelled on you at that point and just found another driver?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Not a bad strategy, however would you have been even more pissed if she cancelled on you at that point and just found another driver?


No doubt I would have been seriously Fkn pissed. Especially since I started the ride just as the bars were closing, I sacrificed an hour of surge rides for her. Luckily, this time worked out.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

ricks2524 said:


> Rant for the day: I haul these waitress' back and forth and have yet to get a tip from them. I always leave tips for them. New policy, no more tipping at restaurants.


OMG you hit the nail on the head, I've driven so many bartenders to their clubs, braving Hollywood traffic for 3 miles of non-moving traffic for a whopping 3.00 and ZERO GD tip. I want to go to their bars, order frozen margaritas all night, and leave zero tip. Cheap people suck monkey balls.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Can I please add to your rant with a similar subject rant? I just can't believe how obnoxious these servers and bartenders are; as a former server myself who tips everyone at least 20% (for the bare minimum) for everything whenever I go out, I have to wonder what the F is going through these peoples brains when they don't tip us !! Especially now that they don't get to use the excuse of not having cash and/or tipping not being an option in the app!
> 
> I Picked up a pax (bartender) tonight, helped her carry 5 huge, heavy, crates filled with liquor bottles from her porch down an entire flight of steep stairs to my car (after she initially stuck her head in my car when I arrived and complained (aka hinted) about "all of these heavy things she needs to get into my car" so I offered my help and she accepted immediately)...anyway, I then drove her through hideous Hollywood and West Hollywood traffic to the destination (a popular concert-type venue where we had to go through three different security stops and where I ended up spending an additional 10 minutes winding my way around just to get to the final drop off point). I then asked if she needed my help taking the boxes out of the car, (which of course she did) - I figured it would get me out of that place faster and I thought I was securing my *obvious* future tip from her, considering the fact that:
> 1) she's in the service industry,
> ...


I think you have all the right to rant. If this ever happened to me, I'd go to that restaurant the next day, Find out the name of that bartender / waitress, Name her for service (don't wanna hit any innocent), Asking all the service I can and not leaving a tip afterwards. Hell, Seeing that you are also in LA, Give me the name of restaurant and her name I'd do it for you. lol


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> I think you have all the right to rant. If this ever happened to me, I'd go to that restaurant the next day, Find out the name of that bartender / waitress, Name her for service (don't wanna hit any innocent), Asking all the service I can and not leaving a tip afterwards. Hell, Seeing that you are also in LA, Give me the name of restaurant and her name I'd do it for you. lol


I'd never do such a thing!! (but here's a close to IMPOSSIBLE-to- figure out hint: It's on the corner of two streets that MIGHT rhyme with Slunset Blvd and Smansfield Ave)


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Heres my poor tip story for the day...

Heading to pax, she texts me that she has a dog but its well behaved and does not shed, is it okay? Sure, under those conditions I suppose...

Pax takes the full 5 mins to get in the car. Dog is a golden retriever. Doesnt shed, my azz!!. And it needed a bath, smelled funny.

I take them to airport. Normal traffic, 30 min trip. At drop off I spend 5 mins trying to wipe and pick dog hair off my cloth seats by hand. Pax watches on the side, not helping, not apologizing.

I looked to see if she bothered to tip online. She did! $2 added to her Uber bill. Evidently she had some deal or credit with Uber. Her total bill, including airport fee and tip: $2.82

At these prices, its no wonder she didnt care about lying to me or messing up my car. What do you expect for a $0.82 ride to the airport?!?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Heres my poor tip story for the day...
> 
> Heading to pax, she texts me that she has a dog but its well behaved and does not shed, is it okay? Sure, under those conditions I suppose...
> 
> ...


 Please make sure you give her a one star rating so hopefully others will be forewarned, I'm so sorry that occurred, that really sucks and she really sucks. I can't imagine being such an asshole


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Waitresses are the worst passengers. They don't tip and rate you low on top of that.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ubereats customer "I can tip you on app right?" I'd prefer cash, but sure app is fine "why do you think I ordered ubereats, I have no cash on me!" Then she stormed off. 

No tip, but lucky me it was a surge and ended up getting a forced $7-8 tip from her anyways.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Why do you think i ordered ubereats?

Mebbe cuz your a lazy POS that doesnt mind spending too much money to have something delivered, but wont tip the person who delivered it. Just a guess, ma'am.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Can I please add to your rant with a similar subject rant? I just can't believe how obnoxious these servers and bartenders are; as a former server myself who tips everyone at least 20% (for the bare minimum) for everything whenever I go out, I have to wonder what the F is going through these peoples brains when they don't tip us !! Especially now that they don't get to use the excuse of not having cash and/or tipping not being an option in the app!
> 
> I Picked up a pax (bartender) tonight, helped her carry 5 huge, heavy, crates filled with liquor bottles from her porch down an entire flight of steep stairs to my car (after she initially stuck her head in my car when I arrived and complained (aka hinted) about "all of these heavy things she needs to get into my car" so I offered my help and she accepted immediately)...anyway, I then drove her through hideous Hollywood and West Hollywood traffic to the destination (a popular concert-type venue where we had to go through three different security stops and where I ended up spending an additional 10 minutes winding my way around just to get to the final drop off point). I then asked if she needed my help taking the boxes out of the car, (which of course she did) - I figured it would get me out of that place faster and I thought I was securing my *obvious* future tip from her, considering the fact that:
> 1) she's in the service industry,
> ...


On Friday and Saturday nights I stay on the app to take home the service staff from certain bars and clubs. A deal I worked out. Here is how it works:

The bar agrees to provide a $5 tip to each service staff member. I show up at a certain time and one rider keeps requesting until I get the ride. Uber X. I take 4 staff members. I hit the first drop off, then they change the address to the next drop and so on, until all are home. Then return and do it again.

It seems to work pretty good. Still need to run it by uber to make sure they are okay with it.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> On Friday and Saturday nights I stay on the app to take home the service staff from certain bars and clubs. A deal I worked out. Here is how it works:
> 
> The bar agrees to provide a $5 tip to each service staff member. I show up at a certain time and one rider keeps requesting until I get the ride. Uber X. I take 4 staff members. I hit the first drop off, then they change the address to the next drop and so on, until all are home. Then return and do it again.
> 
> It seems to work pretty good. Still need to run it by uber to make sure they are okay with it.


Wait - why does the bar give $5 to each staff member? do they then give the $5 to you when they exit the car? Is there something shady going on? This sounds above-board, it's all in the app except for cash tips (if that's what's happening) so Uber is getting their share.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Wait - why does the bar give $5 to each staff member? do they then give the $5 to you when they exit the car? Is there something shady going on? This sounds above-board, it's all in the app except for cash tips (if that's what's happening) so Uber is getting their share.


Yes, the tip is given to the driver by the riders as they exit at each location. It is the bars contribution to their staffs trip home. CASH tips are allowed here. And I think uber would be okay with it. Just going to have to ask I guess.


----------



## Edward Longshanks (Mar 14, 2017)

ricks2524 said:


> Rant for the day: I haul these waitress' back and forth and have yet to get a tip from them. I always leave tips for them. New policy, no more tipping at restaurants.


All I know is reading this thread has tipped me over the edge on tipping, pun intended


----------



## ricks2524 (Jul 28, 2017)

Here's one for you. Today I picked up a pax at the local market to take him home. On the way he started asking about drivers being able to rate riders. I told him yes we can rate them on how well they behaved etc. I said a lot of drivers may give out bad rating for someone that don't tip. I dropped him off at his house and he added a $6.00 tip to his $4.00 ride LOL.


----------



## HeavyTraffic (Apr 6, 2017)

Draw 5 stars on a napkin & put it where the tip goes to really drive it home.


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

Lesson LEARNED not being learned! 
Fool me once


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Lesson learned...the people that can afford to tip don't, not all of them but a large majority. I have gotten good tips from the wealthy but a small percentage compared to the number I pick up. CEO of power company, no tip. Owner of gas station chain, nice tips. 

The people who slave for their paychecks tip. Picked up a kid (young man) from a trailer park, he was going to work at a pizza joint. Flabbergasted when I saw he tipped $4 in the app. Another guy I take works at Walmart tips $3-$4 each time. 

Had a pax whose SO is Uber driver and she's in the service industry. No tip.


----------

